# Sinamics S120 mit CU320 in TIA V15(.1) mit Startdrive - Erste Gehversuche.



## L4s3r73k (21 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich mache diesen Thread auf, da ich aus gegebenem Anlass mich mit diesem Thema auseinander setzen "darf" und auch schon gleich nicht weiter weiß.
Gleich vorweg: Ich habe etliche Dokumente zu dem Thema von Siemens gelesen, komme aber nicht durch.

Es geht sich darum, dass sich jemand (und das bin ich) zusätzliches in Zukunft mit dem Thema Inbetriebnahme dieser Hardwarekonstellation auskennt.
Dafür habe ich nun extra einen kleinen Testaufbau mit:


1x CU320-2PN
1x SmartLine Modul bis 10kW (mit Netzfilter etc Co davor)
1x Dual S120 Modul (6SL3120-2TE15-0AD0)
1x Siemens Servo (1FK7042-2SK71-1RA0)


Ja, richtig, hier wird an einem Dual Motor Modul nur ein Motor betrieben, was offenbar auch zu Problemen führt. Dazu später mehr.
Die verwendete Software ist das TIA Portal V15.1 mit entsprechendem Startdrive.

Im ersten Schritt versuchte ich über das TIA Portal mit Steuerhoheit erste Bewegungen des Motors zu erreichen, ohne eine SPS zu verwenden. 
Ich denke, dass hier der Fehler nicht liegt, da ich die Safety Features im TIA bei den CU320 Settings abstelle.

Noch hat sich jedoch nichts bewegt. Es zeigen sich jedoch folgende Probleme:



Nach Spannungsverlust ist das ganze System wieder auf dem Werkszustand.
Der sogenannte "Inbetriebnahmemodus", was auch immer das ist, ist nirgends in keiner Parameterliste abzustellen bzw. justierbar.
Eine Steuerhoheit bekomme ich auch nicht, wegen o.g. IBN Modus.
Topologie Auslesung will immer zweiten Motor auslesen, wo keiner ist. Was dazu führt, dass einem die CU ständig "Topologiefehler" vorwirft obwohl man
nachträglich den Motor in der Gerätekonfig abgestellt hat. Löschen des Motors bringt ebenfalls nichts. Motormodul löschen löscht das ganze DUAL S120.
​
Ich hänge mal ein paar Bilder an in der Hoffnung, dass es sich um die Bilder handelt, die das Problem zeigen. 
Es folgen 5 Bilder, der Rest im zweiten Beitrag.








Bei offenen Fragen werde ich natürlich versuchen die Infos herbeizuführen.

Gruß,

Dennis


----------



## L4s3r73k (21 Februar 2019)




----------



## Ph3niX (21 Februar 2019)

Was das auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen angeht nach einem Spannungsverlust, denke ich, dass du die getätigten Einstellungen von RAM nach ROM speichern musst.

Für den IBN Zustand gibt es zumindest bei Starter, quasi die Classic Variante einen Assistenten, weiter oben im Menü, wo man ein paar Schnelleinstellungen den antrieb betreffend vornimmt, sollte ziemlich weit oben in der Funktionssicht zu finden sein. 

Habe das TIA Technologie für Antriebe gerade nicht vor Augen, wir nutzen dafür noch Classic Starter oder Technoligy


----------



## ChristophD (22 Februar 2019)

Hi,

schön wäre es wenn du mal von den anstehenden Meldungen des Sinamics eine Screen machst, also welcher Fehler wirklich ansteht.
(in TIA unter Diagnose -> Meldungen).
Den IBN Modus kannst du über P9/P10 umstellen.
Die MotorMLFB kommt mir ein bißchen komisch vor, kannst du die nocxhmal überprüfen?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## L4s3r73k (22 Februar 2019)

Ph3niX schrieb:


> Was das auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen angeht nach einem Spannungsverlust, denke ich, dass du die getätigten Einstellungen von RAM nach ROM speichern musst.



Die Schaltfläche hatte ich zwischendurch schon einmal gefunden und getätigt. Anscheinend ohne Erfolg.



ChristophD schrieb:


> schön wäre es wenn du mal von den anstehenden Meldungen des Sinamics eine Screen machst, also welcher Fehler wirklich ansteht.
> (in TIA unter Diagnose -> Meldungen).
> Den IBN Modus kannst du über P9/P10 umstellen.
> Die MotorMLFB kommt mir ein bißchen komisch vor, kannst du die nocxhmal überprüfen?



P9 und P10 habe ich in der online Ansicht in TIA bereits versucht umzustellen (auf 0 und andere). 
Das negiert/verweigert TIA mit einer roten Fehlermeldung am Eintrag.
Was meinst du mit MotorMLFB?
Screenshot kommt gleich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2019)

> Was meinst du mit MotorMLFB


Maschinenlesbare Fabrikatebezeichnung


----------



## ChristophD (22 Februar 2019)

oder bestellnummer


----------



## L4s3r73k (22 Februar 2019)

So, im TIA Portal steht beim Motor 1FK7042-xAK7x-xRAx, auf dem Motor steht 1FK7042-2AK71-1RA0.

Weiterhin diese Diagnose Screenshots.


----------



## ChristophD (22 Februar 2019)

Hi,

ok habe es mir schon gedacht mit dem Motor.
Hast du an den Parametern 105,125,145,155,165 was verstellt?

Laut dem Fehler steht einer der Parameter auf dem falschen Wert.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## L4s3r73k (22 Februar 2019)

ChristophD schrieb:


> ok habe es mir schon gedacht mit dem Motor.
> Hast du an den Parametern 105,125,145,155,165 was verstellt?
> 
> Laut dem Fehler steht einer der Parameter auf dem falschen Wert.



Beim existenten Motor "Axis" steht alles auf 1 (=Komponente aktivieren). Beim nicht vorhandenen Motor "N/A" steht das auf 2 (=Komponente deaktivieren und nicht vorhanden).
Parameter p155 existiert nicht.


----------



## ChristophD (22 Februar 2019)

Stell es beim 2ten bitte auf "Komponente deaktivieren"(0)

Zu Wert = 2:
Die in einem offline erzeugten Projekt auf diesen Wert gesetzte Komponente darf in der Isttopologie von Anfang an
nie gesteckt sein. Damit wird die Komponente zur Überbrückung im DRIVE-CLiQ-Strang gekennzeichnet.
Bei Komponenten, die aus mehreren Einzelkomponenten bestehen (z. B. Double Motor Module), ist es unzulässig,
nur eine Teilmenge auf diesen Wert zu stellen.


Gruß
Christoph


----------



## L4s3r73k (25 Februar 2019)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Stell es beim 2ten bitte auf "Komponente deaktivieren"(0)
> 
> Zu Wert = 2:
> Die in einem offline erzeugten Projekt auf diesen Wert gesetzte Komponente darf in der Isttopologie von Anfang an
> ...



Einen wunderschönen Montag morgen. 
Ich verstehe nicht so recht, was gemeint ist. 
Am Anfang habe ich mir die Topologie auslesen lassen und in das offline Projekt geladen. 
Es war nie ein zweiter Motor an dem Dual S120 und auch kein Drive CliQ Geber o.Ä. 
Als Topologie wollte er aber unbedingt einen zweiten Motor anzeigen, den ich dann nachträglich entfernt habe nachdem die HW Konfig schon für Probleme gesorgt hat.

Den Wert 0 bei Motor Modul 2 versuche ich aber gleich direkt aus.


----------



## L4s3r73k (25 Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank Christoph. 

Dein Tipp hat mir ermöglicht die ersten Drehbewegungen des Motors zu sehen.
Ich konnte mir die Steuerhoheit holen und den Motor fahren.
Jetzt ist auch der Inbetriebnahmemodus verschwunden.

Das Thema ist ja dennoch neu für mich. Warum lässt er mich fahren, wenn die Berechtigungen fehlen. (Siehe Bilder).

Zuerst vor Klick auf "Antriebsfreigaben Setzen":



Einmal danach:



Einmal danach und nach Klick auf Vorwärts oder Rückwärts während der Motor fährt:



Beim Fensterwechsel in TIA verschwinden übrigens die Freigaben sofort, was wahrscheinlich so gewollt ist.
Die Steuerlogik sieht wie folgt aus:




Grüße
Dennis


----------



## ChristophD (25 Februar 2019)

Hi,

ja ein Fensterwechsel beendet den Verfahrbefehl der Steuertafel, dies erfolgt aus Sicherheitsgründen.
Die Steuerlogik hat keine Relevanz für die Steuertafel.
Wenn die Steuertafel aktiv ist werden temporär einen anderes Steuerlogik verwendet (die von der Steuertafel)

Die Freigaben sollten spätenstens wenn der Motor dreht alle gesetzt sein, dies erfolgt über die Steuerlogik das Steuertafel.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## L4s3r73k (25 Februar 2019)

Okay, das bedeutet also, dass bei der Steuertafel die eigentliche Steuerlogik gar keine Rolle spielt? 
Nach erfolgreicher Verbindung mit einer SPS muss ich dann schauen, dass alle Bedingungen der Steuerlogik zum Verfahren der Achsen erfüllt sind, richtig?
SPS Einbau wäre der nächste Schritt.

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## ChristophD (25 Februar 2019)

Hi,

genau.
Wenn die SPS dran ist dann gilt die Steuerlogik aus dem letzten bild (Signale über den Bus)

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## L4s3r73k (26 Februar 2019)

Der Antrieb läuft mittlerweile und lässt sich mit unseren bisherigen Steuerbausteinen von der SPS aus steuern. 
Vielen Dank an alle beteiligten.

Da mein Auftrag ist, mich weiter damit zu beschäftigen und da wird wahrscheinlich die ein oder andere Frage hier in Zukunft auftreten.


----------



## L4s3r73k (28 Februar 2019)

Es hat sich angekündigt und jetzt ist es so weit:
Weitere Fragen fragen und Themenkomplexe sind aufgetreten.

(1)
Bei einem gestrigen Testlauf, gesteuert über die SPS (MC Bausteine), 
hat der Motor nach mehreren Minuten Jog Betrieb in eine Richtung bei halber Nenndrehzahl (3000 1/min) plötzlich angefangen zu stottern.
Die Überwachung der Ausgangsfrequenz gezeigt, dass diese einsackt.  
Nach 30 Sekunden stottern, lief er dann weiter. Ich habe ihm dann aber eine Pause gegeben. 
Maximale Temperatur 55°C.

(2)
Aus dem SPS Programm heraus soll ein so genannter Bremsentest möglich sein (für eine Z-Achse).
Sprich durch Vorgabe und Ausführen eines bestimmten einstellbaren Drehmoments und Überwachung der Bewegung. 
Davor und danach soll die Achse wieder normal als Positionierachse arbeiten.

(3)
Modulo-Positionierachse mit nur einer erlaubten Drehrichtung. Im TO kann ich die Achse auf den Modus umstellen, aber wo erlaube ich der Achse nur eine Drehrichtung?

(4)
Grundparametrierung der Achsen. Ein Kollege von mir fragt, welche Parameter die Autotune Funktion antastet und wie man diese Änderungen wieder rückgängig macht.
Weil Erfahrungswerte gezeigt haben, dass das oft mehr kaputt macht, als hilft.

Vielen Dank schonmal für jegliche Hilfe.


----------



## zako (28 Februar 2019)

1) das kenne ich  nur wenn man die Überlastreaktion in p290 auf Stromreduzierung hat. Falls Du zufällig einen Asynchronmotor hast wo der Magnetisierungsstrom bereits im Bereich des Nennstroms des Leistungsteils waere, waere das eine Erklärung. Zum Test kannst Du eine lastabhängige Flussabsenkung machen (Siehe p1580 bzw. p1581 - das macht man z.B. bei Anlagen wo es sehr auf die Energieeffizienz ankommt .
2) na dann probier es aus. Bzgl. SAFETY unterstützt Dich das Tool
3) p1086 im Antrieb
4) siehe p5300 = -1  (bzw. p340 für Motordaten / Grenzwerte etc.)
   wobei mich die Aussage wundert - zumindest mit dem neuen Verfahren im STARTDRIVE was auf Frequenzganganalyse beruht. Bei mir sind die Achsen nach der Optimierung per diesem "OBT"  immer sehr performant eingestellt worden. Oder hat Dir Dein Kollege auch erzählt woher er seine "Erfahrungen" so her hat?


----------



## L4s3r73k (6 März 2019)

zako schrieb:


> 1) das kenne ich  nur wenn man die Überlastreaktion in p290 auf Stromreduzierung hat. Falls Du zufällig einen Asynchronmotor hast wo der Magnetisierungsstrom bereits im Bereich des Nennstroms des Leistungsteils waere, waere das eine Erklärung. Zum Test kannst Du eine lastabhängige Flussabsenkung machen (Siehe p1580 bzw. p1581 - das macht man z.B. bei Anlagen wo es sehr auf die Energieeffizienz ankommt .
> 2) na dann probier es aus. Bzgl. SAFETY unterstützt Dich das Tool
> 3) p1086 im Antrieb
> 4) siehe p5300 = -1  (bzw. p340 für Motordaten / Grenzwerte etc.)
> wobei mich die Aussage wundert - zumindest mit dem neuen Verfahren im STARTDRIVE was auf Frequenzganganalyse beruht. Bei mir sind die Achsen nach der Optimierung per diesem "OBT"  immer sehr performant eingestellt worden. Oder hat Dir Dein Kollege auch erzählt woher er seine "Erfahrungen" so her hat?




Zu 1:
Parameter p290 = 0 = "Ausgangsstrom reduzieren"
Ich habe hier einen Synchronmotor mit Geber, also weder Asynchron noch die Parameter p1580/1581 sind vorhanden.

Zu 2:
An Safety bin ich gerade dran. Neues Problem, siehe weiter unten.

Zu 3:
Wenn ich p1086 oder p1083 auf 0 setze ist die CU320 also so schlau dann in die andere Richtung zu fahren? 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre dem MC_MOVEABSOLUTE eine Direction zu geben.

Zu 4:
Also p340 steht auf 0. Den Parameter p5300 habe ich nicht gefunden.
Die gemachte Erfahrungen stammen von einem Kollegen der erst kürzlich eine Siemens Achs Inbetriebnahme mit Startdrive gemacht hat.

Neues Problem:
Ich wollte jetzt Safety Funktionalität inklusive Profisafe Telegramm einbauen, doch das TIA Portal 15.1 stürzt beim Telegramm einfügen in der Telegramm Projektierung jedes Mal ab.
Was kann man tun, ausser direkt von ganz vorne anzufangen?


----------



## L4s3r73k (26 März 2019)

Es ist etwas her, es gab andere Themen zwischendurch, die wichtiger waren als meine Versuche hier.
Der von mir geschriebene TIA Absturz wird ausgelöst durch das automatische Zu und Aufklappen dieser Leiste unten im TIA. 
Das Event, wenn ich da ein Telegramm hinzufüge, triggert dieses auf/zuklapp Event.
Und diesen Hinweis hat kam vom Siemens Support persönlich. Es gibt Tage, da wirst du mit Kopfschütteln einfach nicht fertig :roll:.


Aktuell ist allerdings noch ein ganz anderes Thema gefragt. Wie weit runter kann ich aus dem SPS Programm die Anwesenheit der parametrierten Achsen abfragen und wie?
Der Chef meinte, alles was PN spricht (oder andere HW von Siemens mit Netwerkkabel) und der SPS untersteht, soll in regelmäßigen Abständen auf Anwesenheit geprüft werden.
Für PN IOs habe ich das bereits fertig, bis zur CU320 komme ich auch, aber gehts noch etwas tiefer? 

Ziel ist, in der SPS ein Bit je Teilnehmer als Connection_Error Bit zu erzeugen, falls mit irgendwelchen Netzwerkverbindungen etwas nicht stimmt.


----------

